#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > مشکل: حذف پسورد ویندوز 7

## همتا

با سلام یک بپ تاپ برام اوردند که روی ویندوز سون رمز گذاشتن وفراموش کردند چیه چطور می تونم پسوردش روریست کنم یا ازبین ببرم باتشکر

----------

*hamid25*,*iman.maoosh*,*sovietiran*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## مهدی امجدی

با درود خدمت شما

دوست گرامی لطفا به لینک زیر مراجعه کنید

حذف تمامی پسوردهای ویندوز مایكروسافت با Windows Password Remover v7.0
این لینک بعد از 24 ساعت حذف خواهد شد

موفق باشید

----------

*hamid25*,*nekooee*,*onlyiran*,*sovietiran*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## همتا

*سلام فایلش استرکت نمیشه*

----------

*hamid25*,*iman.maoosh*,*sovietiran*

----------


## Yek.Doost

به نام تک دوست
سلام



*Reset Windows Password 1.90 - ریست کردن پسورد ویندوز*





دوست عزیز توجه کنید بعد از اتمام دانلود و رایت کردن اون بر روی سی دی ، هنگام اجرا شدن برنامه در حالت بوت ، این سریال نامبر رو حتما وارد کنید سپس رمز ویندوز رو ریست کنید
*24013-8EVX0-XT8EV-9QY3O*

----------

*aramis*,*hamid25*,*iman.maoosh*,*nekooee*,*onlyiran*,*sovietiran*,*tahaali9095*,*تاج*,*مهدی امجدی*,*همتا*

----------


## nekooee

سلام دوست عزیز یک روش یادتون میدم که بیشتر برای هک سرورهای ویندوز استفاده میشه و یک backdoor به حساب میاد اما اینجا هم کاربرد داره. شما با استفاده از dvd ویندوز وقتی بوت کنید سیستم رو میتونید با ترفند وارد محیط cmd بشید بعد اونجا میرید در پوشه system32 ویندوز و فایل sethc.exe رو پاک میکنید حالا از فایل cmd.exe یک کپی با نام sethc.exe میگیرید در همان system32. یعنی کاری میکنیم که وقتی فایل sethc.exe اجرا شد به جای اون CMD اجرا شود.  حالا ویندوز رو به حالت معمول بالا میارید جایی که رمز می خواد 5 بار کلید شیفت رو فشار دهید وارد محیط cmd میشه و راحت میتونید از اونجا یک یوزر ادمین دیگه بسازید. با این دستور:
NET USER nekooee 12345 /add 

وقتی یوزر ادمین ساخته شده واردش بشید و  پسوورد اون یکی یوزر ادمین رو عوض کنید و بعدا یوزری که جدید ساختید حذف میکنید.

----------

*amir99*,*farzad_yousefi*,*hamid25*,*iman.maoosh*,*mavaramat*,*onlyiran*,*sattar62*,*sovietiran*,*tahaali9095*,*مهدی امجدی*,*همتا*

----------


## onlyiran

> *سلام فایلش استرکت نمیشه*


فایل با پسوند iso  رو رایت کنید و سپس بوتیبل بیا بالا ردیفش کن !

----------

*hamid25*,*sovietiran*,*tahaali9095*,*مهدی امجدی*,*همتا*

----------


## همتا

> سلام دوست عزیز یک روش یادتون میدم که بیشتر برای هک سرورهای ویندوز استفاده میشه و یک backdoor به حساب میاد اما اینجا هم کاربرد داره. شما با استفاده از dvd ویندوز وقتی بوت کنید سیستم رو میتونید با ترفند وارد محیط cmd بشید بعد اونجا میرید در پوشه system32 ویندوز و فایل sethc.exe رو پاک میکنید حالا از فایل cmd.exe یک کپی با نام sethc.exe میگیرید در همان system32. یعنی کاری میکنیم که وقتی فایل sethc.exe اجرا شد به جای اون CMD اجرا شود.  حالا ویندوز رو به حالت معمول بالا میارید جایی که رمز می خواد 5 بار کلید شیفت رو فشار دهید وارد محیط cmd میشه و راحت میتونید از اونجا یک یوزر ادمین دیگه بسازید. با این دستور:
> NET USER nekooee 12345 /add 
> 
> وقتی یوزر ادمین ساخته شده واردش بشید و  پسوورد اون یکی یوزر ادمین رو عوض کنید و بعدا یوزری که جدید ساختید حذف میکنید.


*سلام استاد نكويي چجوري مي تونم از تو محيط داس وارد system32 بشم هرچي دستور وارد مي كنم ارور مي ده ميشه راهنمييم كنيد باتشكر*

----------

*hamid25*,*iman.maoosh*,*nekooee*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## همتا

> به نام تک دوست
> سلام
> 
> 
> 
> *Reset Windows Password 1.90 - ریست کردن پسورد ویندوز*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*با سلام خدمت اساتيد طبق پيشنهاد آقاي باسم نرم افزار را دانلود كردم ومشكلم حل شد از همه شما ممنونم باتشكر*

----------

*hamid25*,*nekooee*,*onlyiran*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## nekooee

از طریق نرم افزار راحت تر هست که خوشبختانه شما موفق شدید. از روشی که من گفتم یک روش بدون نرم افزار هست در زمان اضطرار و تخصص نیاز داره. به حالت عادی نباید وارد داس بشید. شما از کجا وارد داس شدید؟

باید توسط دی وی دی بودت ویندوز 7 وارد محیط system بشید. به این شکل که وقتی بوت شد گزینه Repair Your Computer رو انتخاب کنید سپس Use Recovery Tools رو انتخاب میکنید و حالا روی  Command Prompt کلیک میکنید و از اینجا وارد system32 میشوید.

البته روشهای مختلف دیگری هم هست. مثلا همینجا از طریق رجیستری با اجرای دستور regedit.exe از پوشه system32 یک یوزر بسازید. ولی روش بالا راحت تر است.
تازه شما مجبور نیستید توسط net user حتما یوزر جدید بسازید اونجا می تونید از طریق همین دستور net user رمز یوزری که می خواین فقط عوض کنید و اصلا یوزر جدید هم نسازید. این رو یادم نبود گفتم یوزر جدید بسازید. 
این روشی گفتم کسی وارد باشه کمتر از 2 دقیقه زمان نیاز داره

----------

*hamid25*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*,*علی پاشایی*,*همتا*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

در تكميل فرمايشات مهندس نكويي اين يك روش بدون سي دي هست


تنظیم مجدد پسورد ورودی ویندوز ۷ :
اگر رمز ورودی خود را فراموش کرده اید یا به هر نحوی با پیام زیر برای ورود به ویندوز مواجه می شوید ، از روش زیر استفاده کنید :


این روش بسیار ساده است و به هیچ نرم افزاری نیاز ندارید فقط باید سی دی نصب ویندوز سون را داشته باشید .
سی دی ویندوز را در درایو قرار دهید و سیستم را از روی آن بوت نمایید . (مشابه نصب ویندوز)
بعد از طی مراحل در صفحه ی نصب گزینه Repair your computer را انتخاب کنید .


بعد  از آن در صفحه باز شده از بین دو گزینه دومی را انتخاب کرده و Next را  انتخاب کرده و بعد Close را بزنید تا صفحه ی زیر نمایان شود .


گزینه Command Prompt را انتخاب کنید .
دو  دستور زیر را به ترتیب اجرا کنید ، در صورتی که خطای این فایل پیدا نشد  مواجه شدید در دستورات زیر به جای درایو c درایو d تایپ کنید .
باید با دو پیام مشابه تصویر زیر بعد از اجرای دستور مواجه شوید.


حالا سیستم خود را ریست نمایید.
در مرحله بعدی در صفحه ورود ۵ بار کلید Shift را فشار دهید تا Command Prompt باز شود .


بعد  به سادگی دستور زیر را تایپ کنید تا رمز شما عوض شود . در دستور زیر به  جای geek نام کاربری ویندوز خود و به جای MyNewPassword پسورد جدید خود را  وارد کنید .


حالا می توانید با پسوردی که انتخاب کرده اید وارد ویندوز شوید.
اگر  می خواهید فایلی را که جابجا کردید برگردانید می توانید دوباره همین مراحل  را برای جابجایی فایل اصلی sethc.exe انجام دهید . البته اگر این کار را  انجام ندهید هم مشکل خاصی پیش نمی آید.

----------

*amir99*,*hamid25*,*Milad Tavana*,*sattar62*,*sistana*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*,*Zirnevis*,*علی علی دادی*,*همتا*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

> *سلام استاد نكويي چجوري مي تونم از تو محيط داس وارد system32 بشم هرچي دستور وارد مي كنم ارور مي ده ميشه راهنمييم كنيد باتشكر*


سلام شما با دستور :cd c

و سپس با دستور cd system32  ميتونيد وارد سيستم32 بشيد

----------

*nekooee*,*همتا*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

